# Finally joining the ex Luddites



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

We have wired the house with a cell phone booster so we can finally use our phones at home. Good bye Landlines.
And, continuing our journey to modernity, we replaced most of our incandescent bulbs in the house with LEDs. The difference is astounding. So much brighter and much less heat. So, we’ve decided to replace our aging florescent shop lights (4 each 8’ double tube) with LEDs. Our aging eyes need MORE LIGHT. I often cannot find my pencil marks, let alone a knife scribed line.
Customer reviews of the units we're contemplating claim a 40 – 50% increase in light, no buzzing, instant on and a 50%+ decrease in power usage. Some commercial users anticipate that they will pay for themselves in a few years. But, those are 24/7 operations.
The company, a U.S. manufacturer…Hyperikon…claims a 45000 hour life. Likely, more than I’ll ever need.
They don’t use a ballast, so some re wiring will be necessary. Can’t take the fixtures down, so some ladder time is in the offing. Hope the old legs and hips hold out.
As soon as the next chair and ottoman is done, we’ll do the deed. At about that time, Phyl is having surgery to replace a shoulder so, it looks like I’ll be on my own. Well, me and the dogs.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

@Gene Howe

Having the same problem with eyesight and considering also replacing my 8' double tube fixtures with LED. Can you please post a link to the bulbs that you're considering? Thanks


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm on a Kindle and don't know how to capture and post a link. But, I'll try.
https://www.amazon.com/Hyperikon-eq...1467032608&sr=1-2&keywords=t8+8ft+led+frosted
Hey, it worked.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Gene Howe said:


> I'm on a Kindle and don't know how to capture and post a link. But, I'll try.
> https://www.amazon.com/Hyperikon-eq...1467032608&sr=1-2&keywords=t8+8ft+led+frosted
> Hey, it worked.


I've used these in a few fixtures, and they do what they say. Common negative in the reviews is that the tombstones that are supposed to be included aren't--mine were not as well. A call to HyperIkon in California was answered on the 2hd or 3rd ring, by a person at 6 PM CDT. 42 hours later, the tombstones were in my mailbox. (the tombstones didn't fit my cheap fixture, but with a little study, i figured out how to disassemble my tombstones and remove the shunt. Not HyperIkon's fault on that part)

For the fixtures i've added, i've used a 4' lamp from Home Depot that allows up to 9 fixtures to be linked together. Added a few switched outlets in the ceiling for those runs--better than sliced bread!!

earll


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Gene Howe said:


> I'm on a Kindle and don't know how to capture and post a link. But, I'll try.
> https://www.amazon.com/Hyperikon-eq...1467032608&sr=1-2&keywords=t8+8ft+led+frosted
> Hey, it worked.


Gene,

Thanks a lot. The prices seem to have come down quite a bit recently, I was looking at about $70 per bulb which was getting pricey since I need 16 bulbs. I ran across a deal on LED fixtures at Lowes ad was looking at installing tubes in the center four fixtures which is pretty much over the "work area" and the LED fixtures on the end rows which os over the storage area.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I bit the bullet last Fall and every light in the house, workshop, small office, garage and outside are now LED. The brightness is wonderful, the reduced power load is terrific. Long lifetime, low heat. What's not to love. I have chosen to use bulb shaped units so they can be easily replaced. No rewiring needed. I use 12 gauge wiring everywhere so there is practically no load on the circuits, which allows using other tools or devices on the 20 amp circuit.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Unfortunately for me I have a corneal transplant from a viral infection that they thought was bacterial , so good bye eye sight .
Of all things , LED lights brings back the virus . Learned the the hard way after spending over 1200 bucks on LED lights , and taking them all back out again . 

The only good news for me is , there'a better technology around the corner called quantum dots , also refered to as Q LEDs that don't have the harsh light . If you hold a light spectrometer up to a white LED bulb there's a ton of excessive blue being emitted . Turns out that's what drives my eye nuts


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

when you are about rip out or dish some of this stuff...
let us know..
we'll provide mailing addies..


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Rainman, sorry to learn of your vision problems. I wasn't aware.
So, how do you work around the problem? I'm sure it must be frustrating.


----------



## oldyam (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Rainman

Very sorry to hear of your vision problems, here's hoping theres some better news for you further down the road.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

oldyam said:


> Hi Rainman
> 
> Very sorry to hear of your vision problems, here's hoping theres some better news for you further down the road.



Rainman,

I'm sorry also, I've never heard of such a thing.

Bryan


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Gene,

Thanks for the motivation for me to keep upgrading, I'm doing it a little at a time. I don't think I'll be doing my shop lights for a while because of the cost but I'm currently on a new build project and I have gone with LED lighting.

best wishes


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Unfortunately for me I have a corneal transplant from a viral infection that they thought was bacterial , so good bye eye sight .
> Of all things , LED lights brings back the virus . Learned the the hard way after spending over 1200 bucks on LED lights , and taking them all back out again .
> 
> The only good news for me is , there'a better technology around the corner called quantum dots , also refered to as Q LEDs that don't have the harsh light . If you hold a light spectrometer up to a white LED bulb there's a ton of excessive blue being emitted . Turns out that's what drives my eye nuts


Does this have anything to do with the Kelvin number of the lights? It seems to me that most of the early LED's were up in the 6,000 range. We found an 8 pack of regular looking LED light bulbs which are in the 3,000 to 3,500 range. It's a much warmer and eye friendly light temperature. Canadian Tire...thirty bucks for 8.

So far, so good. Eight of them turned my dingy shop into daylight.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Unfortunately for me I have a corneal transplant from a viral infection that they thought was bacterial , so good bye eye sight .
> Of all things , LED lights brings back the virus . Learned the the hard way after spending over 1200 bucks on LED lights , and taking them all back out again .
> 
> The only good news for me is , there'a better technology around the corner called quantum dots , also refered to as Q LEDs that don't have the harsh light . If you hold a light spectrometer up to a white LED bulb there's a ton of excessive blue being emitted . Turns out that's what drives my eye nuts


I could be imagining things but LED lights are strange: They seem brighter but I can't see any better, maybe worse. I think it has something to do with the spectrum. I see much better with "daylight" fluorescents. I use HO "high output" fluorescent lamps. These use more power than regular 8 foot lamps but they start in freezing temperatures and I can see well in my double garage with only two (separated) lamps. The disadvantage being that you can only get the bulbs and ballasts from sign supply companies etc. probably not from big box stores. Example that I found: https://www.1000bulbs.com/category/f96t12-high-output-fluorescent-tubes/

Rick, you might prefer the "Cool White" lamps... they look kinda orange to me. The Daylights are more blue but not like LEDs.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Unfortunately for me I have a corneal transplant from a viral infection that they thought was bacterial , so good bye eye sight .
> Of all things , LED lights brings back the virus . Learned the the hard way after spending over 1200 bucks on LED lights , and taking them all back out again .
> 
> The only good news for me is , there'a better technology around the corner called quantum dots , also refered to as Q LEDs that don't have the harsh light . If you hold a light spectrometer up to a white LED bulb there's a ton of excessive blue being emitted . Turns out that's what drives my eye nuts


so the optometrist stopped in... He heard there were cowboy cookies...
we went over to the ophthalmologist's house.. brought her some cookies...
from there we ended up at the eye surgeon's office... the staff balked that there weren't any cookies left... almost threw us out over it...

I asked each one about your dilemma.. they all said the same thing.. no, that there is no valid concrete evidence to support what you said but you can get dry eye from staring at computer screens...
return of an infection can be caused by extended/over use of the eye drops to fix the infection...
no infection... use eye drops.. presto... you gots infection...
same thing for too little or incorrect waning and then having a regime of dry eye drops...

your eyes have a layer of oil and water on their surface that' one of eye's defenses.... 
disrupt/abuse it and you open yourself to problems...

so before you can ll that money look for plan ''B''...
you may other issues and not from the LED's...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

A big negative there Stick . I had led lights on the outside of my garage as I thought it would limit the exposure enough to where I wouldn't have issues . 
Well low and behold I use the hot tub at night and I have issues with light the next day .
It's kinda like having sand in your eyes . Not a nice feeling when light feels as though it's been amplified a thousand times .
The only good news is quantum lights are on the horizon . Thank god when they upgraded the office lights that they went with those 1" flourecent tubes instead of led .

The weird part is led backlighting on my computer screen seems to be ok for the most part .

I have changed my garage outside lights to compact fluorescents and no issues . Just hate waiting for ten minutes till they get bright enough to see outside .
As I mentioned earlier , led lights have mass quantities of blue light in the spectrum . Google it if need be


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I did google it...
it what was I found on the blue light that caused me to ask questions today...

this comes to mind....

.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

FYI, Rockler has some 4400 lumen LED bulbs with a wide reflector on sale now for about $50 bucks. They had them installed over their registers and wow, were they bright. I have 1600 lumen bulbs over the saw and worktable and they are nice, but for me, the more light, the better.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@RainMan 2.0

the chemicals from the hot tub may well be the issue. Worth checking out.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> @RainMan 2.0
> 
> the chemicals from the hot tub may well be the issue. Worth checking out.


or the beer..


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> or the beer..


A bad combination for certain.


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> The only good news for me is , there'a better technology around the corner...


Rick, in the meantime you might want to try this...or at least discuss it with your opthamologist: Go to a theatrical supply house and get some bastard amber gel filters. That should block some or all of the hyper-blue light emitted by the LEDs. It's the same concept as using a UV filter on a camera lens. (Learned this in a stagecraft session when I was helping out on a variety music show)


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I got the Rockler light, but not the 4400 lumen model. Got the 2500 lumen version instead and hung it over the table saw. And the Lord said, let there be (LED) LIGHT. It was only $30, and I think I'll pop for another for over the workbench. These lights come with an aluminum reflector and screw into a medium base socket. Really nice, and about 4000K so its not that cold blue that is so harsh. These would make good video or studio lights, something of interest for anyone doing online marketing.


----------

